# Does LifeLike have different radius curves?



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

I'm planning on re-doing my setup & would like to do a 4 lane. I've got tons of LifeLike track, so that's what I'd be using. I've never done a 4 lane before so any help/suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

Life Like only has 3 types of curves the basic 9in and a 12in that is low banked with a built in apron and wall the other is a 9 in hi bank that doesn't work with the 12in. This limits your design. Rauncy


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks for the info. Guess I'll have to rethink this.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Lifelike does make regular 12" curves....Isn't that what they use for their 4-lane Nascar set?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

*All is not lost DadvBall*

Yeah Lifelike only has the few different radius curves, but they're also the only brand that makes converter tracks, so you can use AFX or Tyco along with it. So go get a few of these and you can use whatever brand you want for curves. Both Tyco and Tomy/AFX pieces can be had cheaply enough.

Hope this helps
Trev


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

The 12in has a built in apron and wall so it not really a "regular". The apron is +/- 1/2 in wide . Makes for a good 4 lane oval. Rauncy


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks Trev, I'll have to check the local hobby stores & see if they carry them, or maybe on online dealer.

Rauncy, does the 9" fit inside the radius of the 12" banked curve?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

JAG Hobbies appears to have em.

Trev


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

Dadvball, yes the basic 9in will match up to the low banked 12in. You can make a simple road corse with LL but not much on choice of what you can do.Also you can tack down the 12in and prop it up to get a higher banking out of it. Rauncy


----------

